# Post up your vans/mini-vans that haul your rigs



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Who here roll vans they bought specifically for hauling their bikes and buds to trails (or at least with thought towards that in the deciding process). Have you done overnigh trips to farther-away places to ride sleeping in it :thumbsup:

Mine (90% of the decision process was for bike hauling...sold a nice '94 Mustang GT ratop to buy this :eekster,and yes I've done an overnighterin it :thumbsup:
































Bike picking ready...









Post em up :thumbsup:


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Had an 89 dodge caravan for 12 years but I finally sold it earlier this year and bought an 03 pontiac vibe beater. I bought it more for hauling my dogs around but it also ending up serving as the bike hauler. Could easily put 4 bikes in the back and still sit 4 people inside. If the flywheel hadn't broke I'd probably still be driving it. I only paid $800 for it in 01 but everything worked even the a/c, was easy to work on, and never really gave me any real problems other than the flywheel cracking lol. I fixed the van after buying the vibe and sold it for $500.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Those older Caravans ran forever! I had an aunt/uncle that had one that looked amazingly like that one (paint peel and all,LOL) that they got well over 300K miles out of. They finally got tired of seeing it and sold it for $300 a few years ago to a neighbor down the street (this is before our move outta that area last year) who STILL drives it :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

my 06 peugeot partner. - small by US standards- 1.9 diesel.










my 87 land rover ninety. Asthmatic 2.5TD in that photo but got a 3.5 V8 on twin SU carbs ready to fit.

not as handy for bikes as id have thought - cargo bays too small - but ill stick a roof rack on once i get its new engine in and roadtested.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

First my Astro. Good mileage. Fits a downhill bike standing up height-wise. With one row of seats, will haul 5 bikes and 5 people _*inside*_ the van (less chance of theft). With all the racks and all the seats, will haul 8 people and 8 bikes. I've had older and newer Caravans and a Mazda MPV. The Astro was my favorite van by far. I love the interior height.









Next, my cube van. 16' box. Stupid mileage, but it was my daily driver for 2 years. The most bikes I had in it was about 40. It would hold more.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I was wanting an Astro when I bought the Merc,but a) couldn't find the right one at the same time as b) the Merc being a 1-owner with maintenance records back to day 1 and well cared for mechanically,the price was too good to pass up...they (Astros) definately have more height and potential,I still want one (especially coming from a mini-trucking background and a love of S-trucks/s-balzers ). That cube is awesome as a bike hauler! :eekster::thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

longhaultrucker said:


> I was wanting an Astro when I bought the Merc,but a) couldn't find the right one at the same time as b) the Merc being a 1-owner with maintenance records back to day 1 and well cared for mechanically,the price was too good to pass up...they (Astros) definately have more height and potential,I still want one (especially coming from a mini-trucking background and a love of S-trucks/s-balzers ). That cube is awesome as a bike hauler! :eekster::thumbsup:


S10, S15, Blazer, Jimmy, Astro. Owned them all, loved them all. The Astro-Safari is the only mini-van I know of that is actually a truck. I would buy another one in a minute.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

If I don't look into a full size van next go round,a good-shape used Astro/Safari is on my short list for sure. Here's a couple of the many S trucks I've owned...


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

Here's mine
97 Ford Econoline 7.3 PSD
6" lift on 35's
4x4 conversion is in the works.
interior is still being converted








that's a med Turner Sultan


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

W-O-W!!! :eekster: Longhaul LIKES that!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Had a ....*

....Plymouth Voyger(sp).....and a Honda Ody.....here's a couple Ody pics...


----------



## End_User (Mar 29, 2004)

*Sprinter*

Recently bought this NCV3 144WB High Roof Passenger Sprinter. I hope it will be my ultimate bike hauler. I can fit 5 people and 5 bikes all inside, with wheels on.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I dig them Honda Od's,and they're my son's favorite van :thumbsup:

That Sprinter looks like the ultimate bike-van to me,I'd LOVE to have one (especially if diesel),I'd do SO many bike trips my wife would pitch a fit,LOL!


----------



## End_User (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks. They are all diesel-only now in the USA.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

That's what I thought,but wasn't 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

rodel said:


> Here's mine
> 97 Ford Econoline 7.3 PSD
> 6" lift on 35's
> 4x4 conversion is in the works.
> ...


Now thats an impressive beast! I bet you get about 3 miles to the gallon though...
(just me being silly)

I am seriously considering the passenger window van for my next vehicle. I love my mini van but find it cramped for room in several situations, and not just hauling my bikes....


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

My 1989 Chevy Astro died on me a few months ago...POS that it was, it was good for hauling bikes. I've been torn about what to buy, I'd like a Sprinter van, but I refuse to pay that much for a vehicle!, LOL. so I've been watching the Honda Fit thread, thinking about one of those, or this. http://www.dodge.com/en/2013/grand_caravan/sxt/


----------



## End_User (Mar 29, 2004)

ALBM said:


> I'd like a Sprinter van, but I refuse to pay that much for a vehicle!, LOL. 2013 Dodge Grand Caravan SXT | Luxurious Family Minivan | Dodge


I also assumed the Sprinters were too expensive, but you'd be surprised. There are SO MANY options on the vehicles... probably over 100, that you can have a large swing in prices. Also, you can find some low miles used vehicles for many thousands less. I bought mine on eBay from a dealer that was a demo, with 7,500 miles for under $37k with new warrantee.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

It's not my van personally, but I drive it for work (which includes hauling up to 14 bikes at a time every day).


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

/\ /\ /\
Something that I might actually be able to find within budget some tax-refund-time,that my son and I can load the bikes in,and still have room to strech out in our sleeping bags! Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

the sprinter looks like a great vehicle, but they are indeed spendy. look for them to get some competition soon. 

our ody has been been wonderfully reliable and easy on gas. 

sometimes i wonder about a pickup with the kind of camper top that is the same height as the cab, but it seems like security might be an issue.

i like the peugeot partner, but need a cargo bay at least 6 feet long to lie down in. how long is the cargo area of the peugeot witht he front seats pushed forward? we have a similar vehicle here called the transit connect.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

longhaultrucker said:


> /\ /\ /\
> Something that I might actually be able to find within budget some tax-refund-time,that my son and I can load the bikes in,and still have room to strech out in our sleeping bags! Nice :thumbsup:


06 GMC Savana extended. Coming up on 100k and it's been super reliable. I used it to move and my queen mattress almost fit lying down  (width was inches off b/c of the wheel wells).


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

im 6foot 3 and sleep in the partner comfy - one summer i slept in it every week night , would drive to where i work about 2 hours from home on monday morning , work , go ride bike ,sleep in the van (we have showers at work) do this all week then drive home friday night. 

ill see if i can dig out my sleeping arrangement photo.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

oh bill 

the connect LWB is plenty long enough to sleep in , the standard length connect is not (the uk versions anyway) 

how ever the connect in the uk is subject to a lower speed limit. the partner is not as it is based on a car chassis


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Trail_rat said:


> im 6foot 3 and sleep in the partner comfy - one summer i slept in it every week night , would drive to where i work about 2 hours from home on monday morning , work , go ride bike ,sleep in the van (we have showers at work) do this all week then drive home friday night.
> 
> ill see if i can dig out my sleeping arrangement photo.
> ...
> the connect LWB is plenty long enough to sleep in , the standard length connect is not (the uk versions anyway)


Cool, thank you, Trail Rat.


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

The two sleeping boards are 6ft long they are supported at the front end by my Roll cab top box and at the back by the plastic box you see - my kit bag is between the two. The front passengers seat is right forwards and wound as far as it will go.

The boards also go across the top of the back doors and keep the rain off when i am cooking.

On the right hand side my MTB and TT bikes are sat in this photo with only the front wheels out - I used to TT on a tuesday night and ride MTB the rest of the week when i worked away.

Even with no bikes in the partner will only sleep 1 . We have tried two in the past - my partners only 5ft6 , im 6ft 3 and we cant do it. maybe the other person sleeping with you is shorter and wants to get real cosy with you


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

I like that. I have a Honda Element that should last me a lot longer, but every now and then I think about what my next vehicle would be, or what my retirement vehicle would be. The Element is also a good one-person camper, although 6 more inches of cargo length would be amazing. 

It may sound funny coming from an Element owner, but I'm not quite sure I could get over the aesthetics of the Panther/Connect. But, in a way, the complete lack of aesthetics is an aesthetic of its own, right? We went to UK/EU a couple of summers back and saw so many interesting van/wagons that we don't get over here.

Anyway, thanks again for the info and the photo.


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

its ugly .... sure enough ... my other motor(land rover 90) hardly a looker though - unless you have a brick fetish


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

We recent got a 2007 dodge caravan with 50000 km..
best bang for the buck


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

That IS good bang for the buck. Cool pic,and I DIGS your sig :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow...I surely woulda figured more that there were more than 10 or so people of all the thousands on mtbr.com that had vans :skep:


----------



## ITL (Nov 2, 2012)

tartosuc said:


> We recent got a 2007 dodge caravan with 50000 km..
> best bang for the buck


What is the white thing you have your bike strapped to?


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

Ford Transit Connect


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

longhaultrucker said:


> Wow...I surely woulda figured more that there were more than 10 or so people of all the thousands on mtbr.com that had vans :skep:


There are more than 10 of us.



Options I have used include a rear Yakima rack, removing the 2nd row of seats and sliding the bench seat forward to put a bike in the back (not so good for me since I ride size XL 29"ers and the Villager's rear space is not quite big enough for that), or using the Yakima trays on the roof. Best to take out the 2nd and 3rd row of seats, put a liner on the floor to catch any mud and dirt. Then the minivan becomes a 2 passenger hauling machine where you could carry the bikes and gear inside for better gas mileage/safety of rigs on trips.

I much prefer using my Element (no carpet to worry about for interior storage).







But the minivan works. Bikes on the outside and you can haul plenty of gear and people inside (plus a Yakima Box on top for even more gear). If more than 2 of us are going and camping - the minivan gets the nod. Or at least it has in the past.

My Villager is about to be put up for sale due to Soccer Mom & Dad days being finished.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I've often thought about going the Element route,I may yet one day. Nice Villager (nicer than mine,LOL-mine was bought specifically for the utilty though,with only 2 kids,sedans have always sufficed on the soccer-dad part). In the '98 generation,couldn't remove the 3rd row seat (not easily,and it'd be perminent,they weren't designed to be taken out),but it does fold up and slide all the way against the back of the front seats. Took the middle row "capt chairs" out the day I bought it,have only had em back in twice all year for the day :thumbsup:


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

longhaultrucker said:


> I've often thought about going the Element route,I may yet one day. Nice Villager (nicer than mine,LOL-mine was bought specifically for the utilty though,with only 2 kids,sedans have always sufficed on the soccer-dad part). In the '98 generation,couldn't remove the 3rd row seat (not easily,and it'd be perminent,they weren't designed to be taken out),but it does fold up and slide all the way against the back of the front seats. Took the middle row "capt chairs" out the day I bought it,have only had em back in twice all year for the day :thumbsup:


Those 2nd row captain chairs are heavy!!! Every time I take them out I am reminded of that.

Yes, I've slid the bench seat all the way forward to haul stuff. Since we hardly ever use the rear seat - I have thought about taking it out on a more permanent basis and turning the minivan into a minitruck. For my size bikes, I built a fork mount rack where I take the front wheel off and mount the bike on the rack inside the Villager (or Element). That keeps the bike(s) in place and I can store camping gear, cycling gear, etc... next to and between the bikes in the rear.

The least desirable option is using the roof rack to haul bikes. That's a long way to hoist a bike up there. I've got a couple of tandem trays that swing down where you mount the bike on the tray, then swing it up on top of the car. Much easier, but expensive. The rear rack works the best for me as I can haul many bikes back there and utilize all the space in the van for the cyclists and gear. However, having the bikes inside is still the safest in terms of protecting your gear, getting the best mileage.

I was stopped at a red light once with a brand new Fisher demo/test bike hanging on the rear Yakima rack. A high school girl didn't see the red light and all of us stopped at the light. She braked at the last second and ran right into the back of me. The hitch took the hit and believe it or not, the only damage was the hitch bolts on the frame just needed to be loosened, pulled the hitch back into place and tightened the bolts up and everything was perfect. There was a bit of cosmetic paint scratch on the rear plastic bumper cover from the Yakima rack pushing into it, but that was it. Insurance paid for a repaint of the plastic bumper cover and the inspection found no other damage. Insurance did pay for a new Yakima rack even though the one on there was not damaged (at least to the naked eye). Very lucky and thank goodness the demo/test bike was not hit. It was a grim reminder to me of the safety of the rigs on the back of a car.

It gets about the same mileage as my Element - so that's a wash. And it's more comfortable than the Element in terms of seats and the ride. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend a minivan/van. If I didn't have the Element - I'd be set with the Villager as you are.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

POG said:


> Ford Transit Connect


what do you have to do to make the tandem fit in there? remove the front wheel? put the rear wheel between the front seats? what kind of gas mileage do you get? does it come with back seats for passengers?


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Some great setups here. :thumbsup:

So mine is not technically a van, but a truck with a topper. But I though LongHaul would appreciate a inline 6 turbo diesel in his thread  

With intake, exhaust and programmer, she puts out a around 400hp and 750lb/ft of torque and gets 20mpg all day long (6 spd manual). Not bad for a 20ft long 8,000lb truck.

We bought it for towing a travel trailer, but it's just SO comfortable I drive it every chance I get.

It's PITA to load bikes since it's so high off the ground, but I've all but given up the MTB for a KTM so it's a mute point.

That I6 Cummins is such a sweet engine. An abundance of torque - nothing like being able to lug it down to 1,200 rpm in 6th gear up a hill at 10,000ft above sea level.

It sleeps two adults and two kido's in the back with plenty of room for gear.

Next summer I'm gonna take off the topper so I can load the dirt bikes in the bed and tow the travel trailer. Or I might look into triple towing.

Does OK off road, but it gets horrific axle hop when you loose traction.

Best of all it is RWD when it's not in 4x4.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Now how did you know I WAS a long haul trucker,and didn't own a Surly LHT? :lol: (OK,I was a long haul driver for 13+ years,LOL,though I do dig and lust after Surly's touring beast too). I always dug the Cummins (especially a Cummins/Rockwell combo) when I drove.

It's not a van :skep:........but it is cool,especially when it sleeps so many. LOVED the 2nd pic too,cool truck,and the way I'd want one if it were mine :thumbsup: (that means yeah...if I could afford it,I'd get one )


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Since starting a family back in 08' I stopped ridding and stopped following the MTB market. So basically ignorance working in my favor - I had no idea Surly even made a long haul trucker. Cool name for a bike though. :thumbsup:

The new diesel trucks are getting crazy expensive, but this 03' wasn't too bad, but keeping up with maintenance has not been cheap.

I thought most big rig truck drivers never wanted to own a diesel as it reminded them of being on the job.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LOL,you know,I'd been LHT on various forums for a few years when they came out with the bike...wonder if I could get a discount....


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Sounds like copy right infringement to me. You could settle out of court for an undisclosed number of surly's.


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

Bill in Houston said:


> what do you have to do to make the tandem fit in there? remove the front wheel? put the rear wheel between the front seats? what kind of gas mileage do you get? does it come with back seats for passengers?


Fit the tandem in by putting the rear wheel between front seats - fits great. Nice thing about the TC is you don't have to remove wheels due to the roof height. Have carried six bikes with room to spare. This 2010 model gets 25 highway. Just announced 2014 model reportedly will get over 30. There is a model with folding rear seats but this one just has cargo bay.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Cool stuff. Thanks, POG.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

FJ with a Saris triple track rack on the floor, fits a couple gt Peace 29ers, pretty sure it'll get a couple of full sussers like my Rip9 but that needs a dropper post to fit. Not too bad on gas either 22+ hwy, 17+ city. Use DT QR conversion skewer set for the wheel in the wheel carrier, WTB Dissent barely fits. Still have room for a surfboard with one bike.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I always liked the new (and old) FJ's

BUUUUUUUT....................this is quickly becoming a non-van/minivan thread though,sigh,there are already threads for trucks,cars, and SUV's :skep:


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

ITL said:


> What is the white thing you have your bike strapped to?


Its one of those sand illes bike rak that is made to be in the backyard...was not super stable so i madeone out of wood afterward


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

It replaced my E350 for bike hauling :thumbsup: the mewer fjs are much like the old panel van variation from 50s early 60s



longhaultrucker said:


> I always liked the new (and old) FJ's
> 
> BUUUUUUUT....................this is quickly becoming a non-van/minivan thread though,sigh,there are already threads for trucks,cars, and SUV's :skep:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LMAO,ok :lol:,it passes :thumbsup:


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

'79 westy. I lived in one for a couple of years on and off out west, 10 years later I am more of a recreational user. In my mind there is nothing better than being able to stretch out in BED during your team mates lap while you have coffee on the stove, or resting well the night before a long race.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Now THAT'S a van! :thumbsup:


----------



## ITL (Nov 2, 2012)

tartosuc said:


> Its one of those sand illes bike rak that is made to be in the backyard...was not super stable so i madeone out of wood afterward


Thanks, and great idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## carnitas (Jan 30, 2004)

*Haul to the coast and The trailhead*

Here my haul rig;
86 VW van with 140 subaru ponies running the show... lts got space and in between old school style and the fall of the Berlin wall


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

saris bones 3 ftw


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

I use a bones on my bus as well, but I have it mounted high. Bottom straps attach to the bottom of the hatch. I can open it with the rack on, and open the engine bay while travelling.


----------



## 1transition (Oct 12, 2011)

Heres mine, 06 ford E350

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Digilog (Jul 31, 2009)

longhaultrucker said:


> Who here roll vans they bought specifically for hauling their bikes and buds to trails (or at least with thought towards that in the deciding process). Have you done overnigh trips to farther-away places to ride sleeping in it :thumbsup:
> 
> Mine (90% of the decision process was for bike hauling...sold a nice '94 Mustang GT ratop to buy this :eekster,and yes I've done an overnighterin it :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hey Dude,

I am in the market for a new bike hauling machine. My goal is something like a minivan with room for four adults, and four bikes with only front tires removed and some room for gear. I had been planning to QR mounts on the floor or in a 2x6 to hold them in place. Do you find your villager fits that bill? It sort of looks like it to me but I wasn't positive. Thanks.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Taking the front wheel off so one doesn't have to slide the bench seat all the way up against the others,using a fork mount like you mention,yeah,I've crammed 4 muddy bikes and 3 buds in there


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Traded my Merc van off today (threw in her broken down Dodge Neon as "boot" as well),so down to a 1 car family until tax refund season '14. Now hafta remember how to haul bikes ona sedan :madman:


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

saris bones 2


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Hain't no way I'm puttin a trunk rack (and scratching the paint like every trunk rack eventually does by design  ) on a car I still owe $30G on....installed a hitch,now shopping for a better hitch rack than my ancient Yakima. Thanks for the recommend though


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

POG said:


> Fit the tandem in by putting the rear wheel between front seats - fits great. Nice thing about the TC is you don't have to remove wheels due to the roof height. Have carried six bikes with room to spare. This 2010 model gets 25 highway. Just announced 2014 model reportedly will get over 30. There is a model with folding rear seats but this one just has cargo bay.


Yeah, I'm looking forward to seeing how well bikes fit in the new one. It looks pretty promising:

The New 2014 Ford Transit Connect Commercial Van or Wagon | Big On Small Business | Ford.com


----------

